# Egr. Dott. XXX



## Kraus

Salut!

Je voudrais savoir comment on dit "Egr. Dott. XXX YYY (prénom et nom de famille") en français. Doit-on écrire seulment "Monsieur XXX YYY" ou "Monsieur le Docteur" sans ajouter le prénom et le nom de famille? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## itka

Sur une enveloppe, on mentionne le nom et le prénom de la personne :
Docteur Yyy Xxxx
Au début d'une lettre, en français _correct _(et non comme le font les maisons qui veulent vendre quelque chose) il ne faut jamais indiquer le nom ni le prénom de la personne, simplement la civilité ou le titre :
_Monsieur, __Maître, Docteur,_ _Monsieur le Président_, etc. Si on connaît bien la personne et qu'on a de bonnes relations avec elle, on peut dire : _Cher Monsieur, Cher Maître, _etc.

Attention au mot "Docteur". Il n'est employé en français que pour un "docteur en médecine". De même, nous n'avons rien qui corresponde au titre "Ingegnere". Dans ce cas, on dira "Monsieur".


----------



## itka

Sur l'enveloppe  : Monsieur le Docteur X, Monsieur le Professeur X (Médecin responsable d'une unité d'enseignement dans un hôpital)

Dans la lettre : Docteur, Monsieur le Professeur...


----------



## Kraus

Merci beaucoup encore!


----------



## Corsicum

Sous le contrôle d’itka…et si par hasard le Docteur qui est Professeur est aussi le Doyen de la faculté de médecine:
_Monsieur le Doyen_,

(_Doyen_ : il y en a un par faculté de médecine, des sciences, de droit….) 
Edit complément :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1180108&highlight=monsieur


----------



## Kraus

Merci bien Corsicum!


----------



## itka

> Sous le contrôle d’itka…


 Tu n'en as pas besoin ! 

Oui, _"Monsieur le Doyen"_ ou tout autre titre.
_"Monsieur le Secrétaire Général", "Monsieur le Ministre", "Monsieur le Proviseur"_, etc.

Eventuellement : _"Madame la Directrice"_ !


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Sur l'enveloppe : Monsieur le Docteur X, Monsieur le Professeur X (Médecin responsable d'une unité d'enseignement dans un hôpital)


 
Tiens, c'est curieux. Au Québec, on n'écrirait pas les deux.  Ce serait Docteur X ou Monsieur X (suivi du titre, sur une autre ligne)

Sur l'enveloppe, on lira par exemple :

Docteur Untel
Doyen de la faculté de médecine
Adresse

Madame Unetelle
Directrice générale
Adresse

Monsieur Machin
Ministre des transports
Adresse

Vedette (enveloppe) et Appel (avant le corps de la lettre)


----------



## Harunuages

Salut !

Io vorrei sapere se, in una lettera che inizia con "Madame le Professeur",
è corretto poi scrivere nel testo: "Je vous envoie les meilleures salutations de la part *de Mme le Prof. Nom Prénom* et je vous joins mon compte-rendu, qui a été traduit par *M. le Prof. Nom Prénom*."
oppure 
"Je vous envoie les meilleures salutations *de la part du Prof. Nom féminin Prénom* et je vous joins mon compte-rendu, qui a été traduit par *le Prof. Nom Prénom."*

Merci !


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne suis pas certain d’avoir bien compris et que ma proposition soit correcte, mais je dirais :
_*Le* compte rendu ci-joint à été traduit par Madame « nom prénom » __professeur, qui m’a demandé de vous transmettre ses meilleures salutations à cette occasion._
ou : 
_Vous voudrez bien trouver ci-joint *mon* compte rendu traduit par Madame « nom prénom », professeur, qui m’a demandé de vous transmettre ses meilleures salutations._


----------



## Harunuages

Grazie per la risposta! Ma non mi sono spiegata bene: cercherò di riformulare in maniera più chiara la mia richiesta.
 
La traduzione e i saluti non sono della stessa persona. Mando al destinatario della e-mail (=1) sia il resoconto tradotto dal professore X Y (=2) sia i saluti della professoressa Z K (=3).
Il mio dubbio è se mettere, _dans la lettre_, “par *M. le Prof*. X Y” (2) e “de la part *de Mme le Prof*. Z K”(3) o solo “par *le Prof*. X Y” (2) e  “de la part *du Prof*. Z K” (3). Il destinatario della e-mail (un’altra professoressa alla quale mi rivolgo, _au début de la lettre - formule d’appele -_, con “Madame le Professeur” (1)) conosce entrambi i professori, sia il traduttore (2) sia chi le manda i saluti (3).


----------



## matoupaschat

Harunuages said:


> Il mio dubbio è se mettere, _dans la lettre_, “par *M. le Prof*. X Y” (2) e “de la part *de Mme le Prof*. Z K”(3) o solo “par *le Prof*. X Y” (2) e “de la part *du Prof*. Z K” (3). Il destinatario della e-mail (un’altra professoressa alla quale mi rivolgo, _au début de la lettre - formule d’appele -_, con “Madame le Professeur” (1)) conosce entrambi i professori, sia il traduttore (2) sia chi le manda i saluti (3).


Io opterei per “par *le Prof*. X Y” (2) e “de la part *du Prof*. Z K”, e, dato che si conoscono tutti, ometterei perfino i nomi. In ogni caso, preferisco sempre prima il nome poi il cognome, il contrario lo ritengo assai "burocratico".


----------

